
Kuesa 3D 1.2 - jcelerier
https://www.kdab.com/kuesa-3d-1-2-release/
======
badsectoracula
> Kuesa™ 3D is a complete design-to-code workflow solution for 3D in real-time
> applications, centered around the open glTF™ 2 format, supported by Blender,
> Maya and 3ds Max.

I see, i see...

WTF does that mean? "Design-to-code"... does it generate source code?
"solution for 3D in real-time applications"? Is it a 3D engine?

The supposed explanation doesn't explain anything:

> In short, Kuesa provides a workflow that simplifies work for both designers
> and developers.

Simplifies what sort of work? What are you supposed to do with this program?

> It is centered around the glTF 2 format.

Ok, but this was already mentioned above and of everything mentioned that is
the most concrete information.

> The idea behind Kuesa 3D is that changes made on 3D models shouldn’t require
> much, if any, work on the developer’s side.

Like pretty much every single 3D engine out there that has a model loader?

> As a consequence, you can iterate more frequently, get feedback more often
> and release on time.

As opposed to not being able to change the data because it is a part of the
source code? I mean, yea sure, that would make iterating harder, but it is
something you learn how to do pretty much after managing to render a rotating
cube when starting 3D graphics (and some even skip that bit and go from
rendering a single triangle directly to loading a mesh).

I'm most likely missing something but i can't understand what this is all
about. Even from the main site, ignoring any marketing bullspeak (which seems
to be about 80% of the site's content) all i can understand is that they made
some sort of glTF 2 viewer which can be compiled with (the "studio") and
without (the "runtime") an interface made in Qt.

Is that it?

~~~
mkl
I spent several minutes trying to understand those paragraphs, finding them
incomprehensible. I figured maybe I was just too tired, but seeing your
similar reaction makes me feel vindicated!

jcelerier, can you explain it?

~~~
jcelerier
Kuesa 3D Studio is a product allowing a team to integrate realtime 3D in an
application, trying to create a smooth workflow for the communication between
the designer and the developer, centered around the glTF 2.0 format.

To give some insight on the technical aspect of things, one of the main
reasons you would want to use Kuesa is to be able to easily integrate glTF
content in a Qt and especially QtQuick app, and be able to access all the
parts of what's provided in this glTF data in a reactive way through QML.

e.g. here is some code example from the documentation:
[https://kdab.github.io/kuesa/kuesa-car-scene-
example.html](https://kdab.github.io/kuesa/kuesa-car-scene-example.html)

The main point is that Kuesa enable a workflow where someone sends you a glTF
file with whatever name for animations, etc...

You quickly introspect them through the provided glTF editor (part of Kuesa 3D
Studio) and check that the rendering is correct with the chosen materials,
envmap, etc (as designers extremely often expect things to look just like
their beautiful Blender or 3DS renders :-)).

Most importantly, you use that to devise what names were used for animations,
materials, meshes, scenes, etc - basically which part of the asset will map to
which feature of the program you're writing.

Kuesa 3D Runtime (basically, the "core" execution engine that integrates with
Qt and Qt3D) then provides the following:

You load the glTF asset through something like

    
    
      Kuesa.GLTF2Importer {
        source: "my_asset.gltf"
      }
    

and then you can start referring to the subparts of it and connect them to
e.g. UI controls, external inputs, by using fairly simple code.

e.g. you can have in your file defining the 3D scene:

    
    
      MyScene.qml:
    
      Scene3D { 
      // ...
        Kuesa.AnimationPlayer {
          id: rightDoorAnimator
          sceneEntity: scene
          clock: Clock { }
          clip: "DoorRAction" // a glTF clip name
        }
      }
    

and then a simple UI such as :

    
    
      MyUI.qml : 
      Row { 
        property var MyScene scene
    
        Button { onClicked: scene.rightDoorAnimator.running = true } 
      }
    

and likewise for all the common material properties, meshes, etc.

~~~
bogwog
So it's an app for viewing gltf models, and a library for loading/rendering
gltf models in Qt?

~~~
jcelerier
\- The glTF viewer application is an helper to integrate the model in your own
application

\- The library allow to load/render _and interact_ with the model as it
exposes glTF properties & subparts

\- Everything can be done in a rich Qt application, either full 3D or mixed 2D
/ 3D, using C++ or QML

It also provides a nice PBR pipeline, various post-processing effects, etc.

~~~
HelloNurse
Like VRML, more capable and better looking, but also more complicated and
rather proprietary? Taking straightforward rendering of scenes with a 3D
engine's general purpose lighting, material etc. systems as a baseline, what
kinds of applications would find the kind of object model this library
supports more useful than fancy 3D models and fancy shaders and algorithms?

~~~
jcelerier
> Like VRML, more capable and better looking,

hopefully !

> but also more complicated and rather proprietary?

Kuesa Runtime is under AGPL license and provides _a lot_ :
[https://github.com/KDAB/kuesa](https://github.com/KDAB/kuesa)

> what kinds of applications would find the kind of object model this library
> supports more useful than fancy 3D models and fancy shaders and algorithms?

There will be a webinar in two days in which questions can be asked, etc. - as
I'm not sure I could provide as good answers as the ones you will get there:
[https://us02web.zoom.us/webinar/register/WN_mSYcLpsKSE-E3KUa...](https://us02web.zoom.us/webinar/register/WN_mSYcLpsKSE-E3KUaVk3oyg)

~~~
nybble41
Is it possible to use the runtime with glTF2 files exported directly from
Blender[1], i.e. without involving Kuesa 3D Studio?

If so, are there any features of the runtime that can _only_ be utilized in
combination with Kuesa 3D Studio?

For the features which could be utilized on on their own (if any), what are
the advantages of working in Kuesa 3D Studio rather than exporting straight
from Blender?

[1]
[https://docs.blender.org/manual/en/2.80/addons/io_scene_gltf...](https://docs.blender.org/manual/en/2.80/addons/io_scene_gltf2.html)

~~~
jcelerier
> Is it possible to use the runtime with glTF2 files exported directly from
> Blender[1], i.e. without involving Kuesa 3D Studio?

Yes, there's no magic involved, Kuesa Runtime loads any glTF 2.0 just fine.
Note that the runtime being offered under AGPLv3 as open-source license,
implies that you'll have to make your whole application available under the
same license too if you use it that way (or buy a commercial license).

> If so, are there any features of the runtime that can only be utilized in
> combination with Kuesa 3D Studio?

For instance, Kuesa Studio comes with the IRO Material add-on for Blender.
Kuesa Runtime loads IRO materials just fine on its own, but the point of those
is that the artist who will work in Blender can create assets that will look
almost exactly (in Blender) as the GL rendering in the actual application.
Likewise, Kuesa Studio provides Kuesa layer support in Blender, which allows
to have various layers of things that can be enabled / disabled at run-time.
The whole spec is open and the runtime has no trouble loading layers - it's
just much more cumbersome to go and edit your glTF file by hand to add them,
rather than telling your designer to set the correct field in Blender :-) A
third thing is glTF export of animation of properties
([https://github.com/KhronosGroup/glTF/pull/1301/files/c72ffab...](https://github.com/KhronosGroup/glTF/pull/1301/files/c72ffabee4b801ce30c77277bba37fa4179185bd#diff-8926efe631f6b23fcdbffb01733ec488)).

There are also other useful tools provided with Kuesa Studio - an asset
compressor which helps reducing the size of your glTF 2 content in order to
compare and improve load times, a minimal viewer, etc. - basically all tools
to improve the workflow of getting your asset from the designer's tool to your
app or device and being able to check that "everything is fine" at every state
of the pipeline.

------
andybak
"KUESA™ 3D Studio is available under both an AGPL and Commercial license"

Took me a while to find that. Still can't find any pricing.

~~~
Kelteseth
2.000$/Year
[https://marketplace.qt.io/products/kuesa-3d-runtime](https://marketplace.qt.io/products/kuesa-3d-runtime)

~~~
andybak
( 2000$ for those of us that are confused by decimals as positional
separators!)

That's for the runtime? There's a confusing distinction between runtime and 3D
Studio so I'm still none the wiser.

But to be honest the whole product description confuses me. I'm probably not
the target market although it's hard to tell.

~~~
StavrosK
> 2000$ for those of us that are confused by decimals as positional separators

To be fair, it's not a "decimal", it's a period :P

~~~
fenwick67
According to Unicode, it's a "full stop".

[https://www.unicode.org/charts/PDF/U0000.pdf](https://www.unicode.org/charts/PDF/U0000.pdf)

~~~
StavrosK
That's British English.

